# Recovery is already in you



## ekoh32 (Jul 14, 2008)

I know many people are getting sick of the same exact answer to become "normal" again. "Just ignore it and it will subside." When it is constantly scratching at your brain it can be very hard to ignore. Distractions are also quite difficult at times because even when the task is at hand the thoughts still remain. I have been through the worst of it all. It started from confusion of not knowing what was going on and evolved to the point where i could not get off the couch because of the crippling fear that reality was a fraud. The truth of the matter is its not. Many of us ask ourselves repetitively these philisophical questions that in turn really have no answer. That is why they are philisophical. Since you are in constant panic mode these thoughts become alarming and make people feel trapped and isolated. The truth is we are all in this together and every thought and suggestion the DP has put in your head someone has already thought of and fought with. The more you fight your nervous system the harder its going to fight back. If we have to the power to think so deeply into our own existence that it terrifies us then we have to the power to not feed these thoughts as well. Everyone gets these DP thoughts but the difference is how much you provoke them. I've only been dealing with this for about a month but i've talked to people who have recovered and done my research. The brain is powerful. The more you feed it these thoughts, the more provoked and confused it will get into what seems like spiraling out of control. Brain fog is another issue that has gotten too much attention. I too have felt this but here is the secret. Its not really there. You are thinking so hard that something is wrong with you that your brain is compensating by trying to feel weird. You are searching for something to be wrong and feeling something that is not really there. None of this is real no matter how real it feels. Every single person no matter how long they have had this "disorder" has the power to fight it. And in fight it I do not mean try to logically fight these thoughts. As many have seen its a never ending battle. Simply when these thoughts come do not give them power. Do not think to deeply into these thoughts. They are irrational. Remind yourself when they come that it is not reality, it is simply my mind playing tricks on me. One part of my brain has become overactive while the other has become underactive. When the nervous system is constantly on alert it will remain this way. Reality will not change. It is real and we make it. Instead of fearing these thoughts accept them as mere brain noise. Accept the way that you feel as being normal because you already are. These thoughts are not real. They do not deserve attention. The brains functioning simply needs to even back out again. Soon enough the thoughts will cease to persist. It is a thought habit and it will be broken. You will get better. No one is alone.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

*Kicks my recovery* fucking start workin mofo" :lol:


----------



## Hannahbriggs (Jul 31, 2008)

Thank you this has help me alot! i have DP for just about 5 weeks ! hate it !! it scared me to read about pepole that have had it for years ! i know i will get better because i am stronger then DP!!


----------

